# My -hopefully- Future Horse!



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I've been looking around everywhere for my perfect everything horse, trying to keep under $4,000, having no bit of luck... I felt REALLY stupid when I realized that a four year old qh/appy gelding was for sale at the barn I ride at. now, usually I detest appys. I think they are ugly, and piggish. No offense to appy lovers, I'm sure you dont like saddlebreds much, either. I have my own opinions.. anyhoo, I've been riding this guy since he was two, showing him in dressage where judges would comment about my lovely 'Arab' or 'Warmblood' LOL he's not even CLOSE to those ><. and they didn't think he was an arab or warmblood because his attitude -he def. has a qh personality- his movement is a 10 and he has the cutest little head. soo...yea.  So, since he was two, I've done dressage with him and we've always pwned in every class. we're beast together. then, my heart ripped apart when some other chick rode him at a hunter show over the summer and FAILED on him. I had to ride a greenie since no one else could. I really wanted to ride Twitty.  lol soooo he's started jumping and I love him and my mommy said..........................YES!!!!! I'm gonna get him as soon as I can. My mom has the money for his up front price, but wants to save up some mula so she can make sure we can afford to keep him. I'm soooo excited! His show name is Conway Twitty, (his mother is Reba MacCentire -sp-) but I HATE country music and HATE conway twitty, so I'm changing his show name to "Led Zeppelin". I LOVE zeppelin and since he's named after a music artist, I'll rename him for my favorite band. I'll still call him twitty, but I'd like to hear "Charlotte, riding Led Zeppelin" over the intercom at a show *tehe*
I only have two good pics of him, the rest are poop, but Ill be sure to take some of him tomorrow when I go to the barn!

*cookies to however read all that*









































His poor eaten tail. His mean little sister chewed it but now he is in a different field where he is working on growing it back 

















I'm going to ride him tomorrow and take some nice pics of him! These pics dont really do him ANY justice, he really is a pretty boy!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

aww hes so pretty!!! thats great that you found the perfect horse!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm soooo excited! Of course there's a chance I might not get him, like if someone else gets him first, but I think I'll get him. I love him soooo much! He's such a puppy, the second pic really shows his cuteness. He is soo sweet. I cant wait to see him tomorrow! 

**He hasnt been ridden in a month or two I think.. I'm pretty sure the last time I rode him was the last time he was ridden.. Thats why my trainer's selling him: she doesnt have the time for him..  but I do lol


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

He has deep, gorgeous eyes  And it's Reba McEntire...I love country music


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I have no liking for it, I prefer classic rock and the blues .

Heres vids of me and twitty in march doing trainings 1 & 2. My dad forgot to video tape training three, wich STILL makes me sad cause it was amazing. We won all three tests  and I got second with my trainer's saddlebred, Genie, in an intro I think.










I LOVE him. he's so amazing. It was cold, he was four and freaked out about the horse that took off and ran into us in warm up. He handled everything very well.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs B said:


> He has deep, gorgeous eyes  And it's Reba McEntire...I love country music


I've always thought he had the most expressive eyes I'd ever seen! They show so much emotion, I think.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_He's adorable, congrads. 
_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

*unfortunately, I'm unable to go out and take pics of him today, but I'll try to go out there as soon as I can!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Super cute! I love country but I'm not a fan of Conway - so I feel you there! I <3 Led Zeppelin.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too. Zeppelin = love


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

He's so beautiful congrats. His eyes are so big and kind you just want to hug him!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

m very frequently  he is the friendliest little horsie. I cant wait to see him!! I havent been riding him because I've been practicing for a big show I had recently. But, now I have all the time in the world to ride him! I've told my trainer I want him and I think my mom's talked to her, too so I hope she wont advertise him too much. I'd hate for him to be sold before I can buy him D:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

ok, so I found yet another crappy pic of him. the horse next to him is remington, a 16-17hh-ish tb


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I was also thinking of renaming his showname to 'Overdose' because his dad's name is Dos.


----------

